# How long should I wait before thinking something is wrong?



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

I bought a bred yearling doe back in August. The previous owners weren't sure of the date she was bred but they did know that two other girls were bred the same day as she. They witnessed the breedings and the buck was moved out of their pen after. One of those girls kidded four days ago and the other who happens to be my goats twin, had hers yesterday. Mine had an udder and her vulva gets more swollen every time I check on her. No signs of contractions or mucous though as of last night I can meet my fingers around her tail head...how long before you'd think something was wrong?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like there have been no signs so just watch her.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...as long as she is not acting in trouble...give her time....: )


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

Other than being way more affectionate nothing out of the ordinary. I hate not having due dates to go by! Stresses me out lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I hear ya no due dates suck. I would give her a few more days before I start to wonder the longest I have heard of a doe being bred is 160 days. So the first one may have gone early and the second one on time so you could have up to 10 more days.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

Ahhh 10 more days of constantly checking the barn


----------



## Dorioakes (Nov 13, 2013)

Does are pregnant 145-155 days. A doe that kids more than 160 days out was bred on the next heat or she short cycled and the handler didn't catch it. 
A short cycle is 5-10 days after the first cycle


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

This one that was 160 days was hand bred so they know she really was 160 days. But I do understand what you are saying.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is really frustrating for sure. 

You can have a vet look her over and see what they think, to ease your mind.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

She had her baby this morning about 4! A single doeling!














I checked almost every hour through the night and the one time I overslept I came out to find this! She's up trying to walk and nursing! The only question is she is shivering. Not violently but some. She's completely dry and mom had laid down so I'm hoping they can snuggle up to get warm. Should I be concerned?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could put a coat on her. I always want them putting their energy into growing and not keeping warm.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

Should I make one or can you buy them? I doubt any stores in my area have them as we are in the south...


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Go to Walmart and see if they have dog coats. Or a heat lamp just make sure the heat lamp is secure so it doesn't get knocked down and start a fire. Or take an old sweatshirt. Cut the arm to length of the kid just to the hips. Cut to front leg holes and bam you have a coat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

Have you made sure the kid is nursing OK? A full belly helps keep her warm and healthy. Make sure to keep an eye on momma's udder, she will need milking if she gets too tight, to make her comfortable so her teat won't explode. Teach the kid both sides. Never guess if they latched on or not. Make absolutely sure.

She is shivering because she came out of a 101.5 to 103.5 temp, into whatever temp she is enduring. It is a big adjustment.

Has she dropped her afterbirth?

A big congrats.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

I cut the arm sleeve off old sweet shirt instant diy kid coat


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

Ok I'll get her some sort of coat. She has a heat lamp but it's so high I don't feel the heat on the ground. It's maybe 4 1/2 foot up but I can't figure a way to securely lower it.

Yes she is nursing well. I've been going out every hour or so and she is always rooting around. I help point her in the right direction and she latches for a few minutes. Can see colostrum on her chin when she's finished and moms udder is starting to get lopsided. I'll milk the other side to help her out. Should I just freeze that colostrum for later?

Yes afterbirth is out. She ate most of it and I removed the rest.

I dipped her naval and feet in betadine. Wormed mom. Anything else I should be doing?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A vest from goodwill works too. Like a newborn size sweater vest. Cheap dog coats from Walmart.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

Great thanks!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sounds like you are doing good remember to worm mom again in 7-10 days


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

Ok I'll worm her again next week. I haven't had kids in a few years so I'm a little rusty lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well with all worming you should do it again in 7-10 days. Wormers kill the worms not the eggs so in about 7 days the worms hatch and the problem starts all over. I do 10 days because that way all the eggs hatch but have not laid more eggs yet. So they should be taken care of then. Always slightly over dose then underdose with most wormers. I know there are one or 2 that if you don't measure it right it can have ill effects for the goat. But I don't remember which they are. I personally use the Ivermec horse pastes and multiply the goats weight by 3 and that's how much they get. If they have tapes then they get quest plus.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Looks great how is she doing?


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

Not shivering any more! And I've been going out every hour or so to make sure mamas letting her nurse. For a first timer she has been wonderful. Should I continue every hour or is it ok to go a little longer?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If all looks good, baby is eating, pooping and peeing, you don't need to check every hour!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I agree as long as everything is fine you can take a break


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

She is pooping and peeing. I've seen it. And I just wanted to do the every hour thing at least until she was warm. I'll take a much needed break now


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes relax she sounds like she is doing well.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks for all the help! One last question. I plan to milk her anyway but should I go ahead and start now since she just has the one kid? I usually wait two weeks...


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I would especially so you can put some colostrum in the freezer. But then it will help keep her production up. But let see what others say because I raise bores and don't milk so I could very easily be wrong.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

COngrats....she is super cute!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you want to get colostrum and freeze some, I would do that. That is if she has plenty to spare. Make sure the kid will have enough. 

By wanting to milk her, are you wanting it for yourself or to just help her out so she doesn't explode a teat?


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes I have Nubians and I milk for myself and my family. I've never had just one kid born though so I'm not sure how that's handled and I usually let the babies have mama to themselves for two weeks before I start milking. 

I actually had to milk her this am bc baby hasn't nursed one side and she was extremely swollen. I just milked off enough to relieve her and got a pint so I'm pretty excited! I froze it for the future should I need it


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Try to teach the baby to nurse of both sides to keep her even. Or just keep milking the one side and keep the milk for yourself.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree too...getting baby to nurse both sides is important..other wise you will need to keep going out and milking her to even things out


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Milk her out. I'd be milking twice a day. Unless you don't want the milk.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

I want the milk for sure! I have been milking the right side twice a day. The baby only nurses the left. I have tried and tried but she refuses the right side. It's fine though. 
At this point what is a good amount of milk to be getting on the one side? I'm getting over 1/2 quart and it increases every milking. I don't milk the left side since baby takes care of it...


----------

